# cool pic I just took



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

_Tonina sp. _ 'Belem' and _Caridina japonica_


----------



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

Very nice! Can you give the camera specs.?


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Nice pic. The composition would have been better if you'd taken
the pic from a slightly higher angle and from the left with a relativly
shallow depth fo field. You'd have captured more detail of the
crown of the plant - have only the first half of the body of the
shrimp in focus. The resulting picture would have a lot more interest.


----------



## skinns (Apr 8, 2004)

I think the compostion is better as is. If the camera was higher up focusing on the crown of the shrimp then the the details of the plants and Transulcent Shrimp would be competing against each other. I like the green wall of plants on the right side as well. This creates the negative space on the left which gives the eye a place to rest.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

That was just my opinion. Here's a pic that may illustrate what
I was trying to say.










The picture isnt the best but it does illustrate to a certain degree
my suggestion.


----------



## chrisl (May 24, 2004)

Wow Ghanzanfar, you've got this photography down! Very Nice!

Do you underexp. by a stop to get such evenly lite shots?


----------



## skinns (Apr 8, 2004)

Ghazanfar Ghori. I wasn't trying to "police" your opinion, but you did take the time to post it and I thought I would take the time to read it, and give my 2 cents worth. Probably comes from the interest that I have towards composition. I apply it to everything in my life. 

Now if the original shrimp was as red as yours, I could see what a great contrast the picture would be. By the way; that’s a great shot you took of your guy. 

I have had several unsuccessful attempts at shooting my tanks. I was trying to use my Digital camera, but when you turn off the flash the camera wants to do a long exposure time, hence creating a blurry image. Which I don't understand since there is no film to expose. 

I guess I will try and shoot some with my ol' Pentax..


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

thanks for the comments, I still need some more practice shooting pics of the aquarium 

I used my Olympus Camedia C-5000 without a flash and without a tripod, next time I will keep better track of my exposure specs...

The aperture was pretty open if I recall correctly , it is just that the the plants were right up against the back glass of the aquarium and also fairly close to the surface....not really the best location for manipulation of my camera angle... Definitely shooting down on it would provide greater depth-of-field and show off the crowns of the tonina a lot better, would the shrimp stand out less if I did that since it is transparent for the most part? I cropped it so the black framed the left and the plants framed the right and bottom. 

Also super nice pic Ghanzanfar!!


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

fishfry said:


> I used my Olympus Camedia C-5000 without a flash and without a tripod, next time I will keep better track of my exposure specs...


Here is your picture exposure data:
















... and this is your beautiful picture ... what do you think?


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

Ghazanfar Ghori said:


> That was just my opinion. Here's a pic that may illustrate what
> I was trying to say.


Your picture looks fantastic.
What do you think about this one, the rock is more natural here, less yellowish and the focal point is sharper. It's a matter of a monitor now, how calibrated it is.








Lousy monitors (LCDs) won't show the difference, but this is a beautiful picture.

Thank you,
Edward


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Yes it does look better with less yellow in it. That's a problem I've
been battling with most of my pictures - too much yellow.


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

Ghazanfar Ghori said:


> Yes it does look better with less yellow in it. That's a problem I've
> been battling with most of my pictures - too much yellow.


It's actually the blue to blame. The blue is not sufficient in the whole spectrum. Yellow is made of red and green.

Thank you,
Edward


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

*PS Action*

I haven't tried this on too many aquarium photos (Just one saltwater pic from a public aquarium) but it may help if there is too much blue...

http://pt010.da-kine.info/adjustments.htm


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

interesting take on the original picture, the only thing is that it is a little too red for my tastes


----------

